# Messed Up Guppy



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey guys! So I have this female guppy that I've had for about 2 months or longer. She looks all bent up and doesn't move much now. She hovers around everywhere. Her back is almost arched and her stomach goes up. This started a few weeks ago and at the time she had a bulge on her side. The next day there were fry in the tank so I thought she gave birth. Now that the fry are maturing I see that they're not hers. So her bulge and odd behavior has no reason...
Does anyone know what this may be? I thought maybe constipation.
Oh and I know this isn't good, but there are also 2 male guppies in the tank. Could they be harassing her and making her like this?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

The bent spine is scoliosis. It's not curable..


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

Awww... 
Do you know about the bulge on it's side? It went away though.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe it was some sort of tumor or cyst that eventually popped or was reabsorbed into the body?


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I've read around and have experienced in some cases, that bent bodies and shrunken bellies (if your fish had this) are more often than not the outcome of vitamin deficiency -- in which case you'd need to start feeding your fish a vitamin block or change the food you give them.


----------



## fish1 (May 24, 2011)

there is not alot you can do for a fish in thet condition they usually get so ill they just give up and stop eating


----------

